# Bermuda pitching and chipping area



## badolds (Jun 14, 2019)

Hello all, first post here. I just finished reading the Bermuda Bible: The New Testament and that answered a lot of questions that I had. I want to start at thread about my project and hopefully do it right the first time. I practice golf in the yard behind my shop which has a mix of st. augustine and whatever grows naturally in the Houston Texas area. The st. augustine is too thick for golf and the other stuff is too thin and sparse. I want to build a 400 square foot area with grass like you would find in a lush fairway.



The picture above shows the current state of my project. I have a 20 x 20 area that has been covered in clear plastic for seven days in the Texas sun. It is all brown and starting to smell like decaying grass. I am planning to leave it covered for another 10 days or so to completely kill what is underneath. I do not have a game plan yet for the next steps so that is the reason for my post.

My most immediate concern is to level the area. In my limited research I learned not to till the soil but I need to fill in some ruts that are 3 - 4 inches deep. I think this is too deep for sand so what kind of soil should I add to the top? It is only 20x20 so I would probably buy soil in bags at HD or Lowes for convenience. I am not going to raise the area much but I am thinking about an inch on top of the whole area and that will fill the ruts and holes nicely. Something that has a lot of sand to make leveling easier and will promote good growth.

Grass seed? I am wanting something that will look and play like a nice fairway but will grow and survive in the Houston heat. I believe that most of the golf courses in the Texas gulf coast region use bermuda but I do not have a preference as long as it plays like a golf fairway. Can you recommend a variety I should try?

I want to put a barrier between the existing lawn and my golf patch. Should I use metal or plastic edging to keep weeds from invading?

Is there an online guide for a project like this?

This area sees sun almost all day and I can leave the hose and sprinkler laying out to make this project easier. I have done some research on this but it is hard to find anything golf specific or local to Houston. I will start with a rotary mower but I will eventually get a greens mower. I own and operate a lawn equipment dealership so finding a fixer upper should not be a problem later on.

I want to do all of the work myself and keep the budget low. If this does not work out it will just be a giant hole in my yard, not my wallet HA!!

Dan


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Good bermuda doesn't come from seed. 20x20 is a little less than a pallet. A pallet of good Bermuda should be around $275 delivered, give or take delivery.


----------



## badolds (Jun 14, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Good bermuda doesn't come from seed. 20x20 is a little less than a pallet. A pallet of good Bermuda should be around $275 delivered, give or take delivery.


That is not too expensive and would make life easier for sure. Is there a variety you would recommend?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tifgrand is a good grass. Takes a low mow very well. I know you read the Bermuda Bible. Tifgrand performs well at 0.25-0.5 lb of N per month not a full LB. Give it 1 lb of N per month and that becomes the grass that needs constant verticutting


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

See if you can find tifgreen or tifgrand Bermuda sod. I have a putting green project going since last year, what I did I sprayed multiple times with glyphosate then After it was all dead I dug out about 6 inches of old sod/dirt and filled It all with sand and leveled it. Up to you if you want to go that far or just lay down the sod and go from there...


----------



## badolds (Jun 14, 2019)

erdons said:


> See if you can find tifgreen or tifgrand Bermuda sod. I have a putting green project going since last year, what I did I sprayed multiple times with glyphosate then After it was all dead I dug out about 6 inches of old sod/dirt and filled It all with sand and leveled it. Up to you if you want to go that far or just lay down the sod and go from there...


Okay I admit that I have no Idea what I am doing here but you are saying that your grass is on top of six inches of sand? no soil? did you seed or sod?

My ultimate goal is to have a puttable surface but that would be later and I knew the naysayers would have a field day if I said I was building a putting green. This is the first step but a green about twenty five yards from this area that could hold pitches and in my dreams be a putting surface is the next step.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

badolds said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > See if you can find tifgreen or tifgrand Bermuda sod. I have a putting green project going since last year, what I did I sprayed multiple times with glyphosate then After it was all dead I dug out about 6 inches of old sod/dirt and filled It all with sand and leveled it. Up to you if you want to go that far or just lay down the sod and go from there...
> ...


No naysayers here. You'd be surprised how many people on here have contemplated the exact same thing. Best of luck.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

badolds said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > See if you can find tifgreen or tifgrand Bermuda sod. I have a putting green project going since last year, what I did I sprayed multiple times with glyphosate then After it was all dead I dug out about 6 inches of old sod/dirt and filled It all with sand and leveled it. Up to you if you want to go that far or just lay down the sod and go from there...
> ...


Yes, directly on top of sand, after i filled with sand and leveled I applied some 15-15-15 fertilizer and watered it in. I used sod (sprigged and let it spread) however buying a pallet and laying it all down in 1 shot would be ideal. From what I know a lot of golf courses build their putting greens with 8-10 inches of sand as a base so I figured why not replicate that process on a smaller scale.

This is what it currently looks like, we've had an unusually cold spring in California so it probably won't fully grow in until july sometime.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

This was last August.


----------



## badolds (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes, directly on top of sand, after i filled with sand and leveled I applied some 15-15-15 fertilizer and watered it in. I used sod (sprigged and let it spread) however buying a pallet and laying it all down in 1 shot would be ideal. From what I know a lot of golf courses build their putting greens with 8-10 inches of sand as a base so I figured why not replicate that process on a smaller scale.

This is what it currently looks like, we've had an unusually cold spring in California so it probably won't fully grow in until july sometime.


[/quote]

Your green looks fantastic!! Do you think a couple inches of sand on top of whats left under my plastic would be sufficient to lay the sod on?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

badolds said:


> Yes, directly on top of sand, after i filled with sand and leveled I applied some 15-15-15 fertilizer and watered it in. I used sod (sprigged and let it spread) however buying a pallet and laying it all down in 1 shot would be ideal. From what I know a lot of golf courses build their putting greens with 8-10 inches of sand as a base so I figured why not replicate that process on a smaller scale.
> 
> This is what it currently looks like, we've had an unusually cold spring in California so it probably won't fully grow in until july sometime.


Your green looks fantastic!! Do you think a couple inches of sand on top of whats left under my plastic would be sufficient to lay the sod on?
[/quote]

You probably could however I would try to apply some glyphosate/roundup on that area to make sure you get a good kill, as soon as that area gets sun/water etc that old grass/weeds etc are going to bounce back and invade any new sod you plant there.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I need this too, short game is horrendous!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

bp2878 said:


> I need this too, short game is horrendous!


My baseball background kicked in and I was expecting a mound for someone's son to practice pitching. :lol:


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

See if you can find Tahoma 31 sod.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Whatever Greendoc says is gospel


----------



## badolds (Jun 14, 2019)

I pulled up the plastic and scalped the old grass off with a weedeater. My neighbor is bringing his front loader over later today to scoop out about six inches of dirt and level the area. After he is done I am going to spray the whole area with roundup. Time to order some sand.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

badolds said:


> I pulled up the plastic and scalped the old grass off with a weedeater. My neighbor is bringing his front loader over later today to scoop out about six inches of dirt and level the area. After he is done I am going to spray the whole area with roundup. Time to order some sand.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Nice, looking forward to the finished product


----------



## badolds (Jun 14, 2019)

Had a busy stretch at work but I am back on task now.

For those of you who are seeing this for the first time I am building what amounts to a big tee box that I hope to one day be able to putt on.



My neighbor was kind enough to dig my spot out with his bucket loader. THANKS NINO!!



Here is the spot after I cleaned it up and liberally applied round up.

I am ready to order the sand and lay the sod. I have a few questions and can really use some advice here.

#1 I have been told to use sandy loam instead of sand for the base. Yes or no, if no what kind of sand should I use?

#2 How can I keep the invasive St. Augustine grass from creeping into this area? Some kind of edging?

#3 Greendoc suggested Tifgrand above, he is very knowledgeable but I want to make sure that I can cut this at 1/2 or so in the beginning and transition it to a low mowed putting surface in a year or so after I sand and level it a few times.

I am a self proclaimed idiot when it comes to this stuff. Please advise me if you know anything else I should do before ordering the sand.

THANK YOU!!


----------



## badolds (Jun 14, 2019)

Bumping this. I hope somebody can answer my 3 questions above.

Thanks


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

#1 No idea, but see what's available locally first...If I asked my dirt place for sandy loam they'd laugh at me. And whatever I'd end up with would be full of weed seeds so it would need watering followed by gly a few times.

#2 Don't worry about the SA invading the bermuda, worry about the bermuda invading the SA. You could just walk the perimeter and snip off SA runners no problem.

#3 No idea.


----------



## badolds (Jun 14, 2019)

LawnRat said:


> #1 No idea, but see what's available locally first...If I asked my dirt place for sandy loam they'd laugh at me. And whatever I'd end up with would be full of weed seeds so it would need watering followed by gly a few times.
> 
> #2 Don't worry about the SA invading the bermuda, worry about the bermuda invading the SA. You could just walk the perimeter and snip off SA runners no problem.
> 
> #3 No idea.


Sandy loam from google.

Sandy loam is a type of soil used for gardening. This soil type is normally made up of sand along with varying amounts of silt and clay. Many people prefer sandy loam soil for their gardening because this type of soil normally allows for good drainage.

I believe it is referred to as bank sand as well.

Thank you.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

badolds said:


> LawnRat said:
> 
> 
> > #1 No idea, but see what's available locally first...If I asked my dirt place for sandy loam they'd laugh at me. And whatever I'd end up with would be full of weed seeds so it would need watering followed by gly a few times.
> ...


I know exactly what it is, I'm just saying it may not be available locally (it isn't around here). No point in trying to decide if you want it if you can't get it. You can however make your own.


----------



## FranksATX (May 7, 2018)

Course masonry sand is what you want. No Loam. No Silt. Just Sand.

The mixes that landscape supply places sell contain non uniform material. I learned the hard way with this. I bought the "landscaper's premium mix" and it had clay balls, mulch, and rocks all in it. I spent weeks picking crap out of the lawn.

Masonry sand is consistent because it has to be for masonry work. I believe the next level are PGA certified sands for actual sports fields is $$$ but comes with a breakdown of percentages of Course, Medium, Fine, and Very Fine sands. Masonry sand is not certified but is typically just course sand.

One of the members here runs a golf course so maybe they will chime in and add more clarity.

Again, if your goal is a smooth and flat putting/chipping surface just use sand.


----------



## badolds (Jun 14, 2019)

FranksATX said:


> Course masonry sand is what you want. No Loam. No Silt. Just Sand.
> 
> The mixes that landscape supply places sell contain non uniform material. I learned the hard way with this. I bought the "landscaper's premium mix" and it had clay balls, mulch, and rocks all in it. I spent weeks picking crap out of the lawn.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. The sand will be 6-8 inches thick. I am assuming the sand will have to remain hard like when you drive on the beach? If it remains dry and powdery then how will it support the weight of a person walking on it?

SSD = sorry so dumb. HaHa


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

1- good question. I think loam ....I'd think pure sand is only when you have the right tools, practices/time. Just my guess.

2 - IF it's needed, I'm sure there are selective herbicides....but cutting it that low will discourage Augustine I believe.

3 - definitely. It will go well under 1/2. Great grass, color, resilient.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@viva_oldtrafford


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Sand without OM is, in fact, like walking on the beach. 0 stability. This is why we add 20% by weight to our USGA rootzones - 80-20 mix is the industry standard. The OM helps form aggregates, and helps us with water and nutrient retention.

Read thru this, if you have any questions, lmk. There's simply too much information to go over if you're fully invested in this project. Picking / pairing rootzones was essentially an entire class at Penn State, it was my favorite class and I could wonk out on this stuff all day. The USGA standard is very specific, and too specific that it has flaws imo.

https://www.usga.org/content/dam/usga/images/course-care/2004%20USGA%20Recommendations%20For%20a%20Method%20of%20Putting%20Green%20Cons.pdf


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Just want to point out that when i did mine and sprigged into all sand it was pretty much unwalkable until the grass had taken root and gotten to around 80% coverage then it firmed up and I could walk on it with no issues.


----------

